# Show Your Unlisted Bottles!



## 2find4me (Feb 16, 2013)

Here are 2 of my favorite unlisted bottles:  Sunny-Wonder Juice Bottle & a Beville's Dairy Gainesville, FLA Milk Bottle.  Would love to see yours!!!!


----------



## epackage (Feb 16, 2013)

Unlisted where? Is there a database I don't know about?


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 16, 2013)

Recently acquired this *E. SPRINGMEYER // WHITE BEER // BREWERY NO 106 // E 88TH ST // NY*

 Listed in _AMERICAN BREWERIES II_ at this address 1878-1884, but not in any bottle reference.


----------



## epackage (Feb 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  UncleBruce
> 
> Recently acquired this *E. SPRINGMEYER // WHITE BEER // BREWERY NO 106 // E 88TH ST // NY*
> 
> Listed in _AMERICAN BREWERIES II_ at this address 1878-1884, but not in any bottle reference.


 Great bottle Bruce...


----------



## antlerman23 (Feb 17, 2013)

well few bottles from my town are "listed anywhere but my own little book, but this one took me by complete surprise
 it shouldnt have, considering weber and judd are still in business here, but it blew me away. 
 post 1910 bim bottle to boot!


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 17, 2013)

Unlisted varient of "Nathan Wood  Portland, ME."  Open pontil I dug a few years back.


----------



## epackage (Feb 17, 2013)

I have three or four to contribute but once I do they become 'listed' here, so that makes then no longer unlisted...[8D]


----------

